# Bonsai tree????



## frogward (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey,

I thought it would be cool to have a bonsai tree (store bought) in my dart frog tank.

Do you guys recomend this? Is it possible? Is it alot more work?

Im thinking if I transplnt a grown tree already, it shouldnt be hard to maintain. Again tho im posting in the beginers discussion for a reason.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I understand that you are a beginner but I think your question might be better answered in the plant section. I personally don't know much about that type of plant so I will leave that up to someone else to help. But it is awesome you are asking questions - the best way to learn!
Kristin


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Any cedar-based bonsai could be harmful to the frogs, aromatic wood is not recommended. As a secondary issue, I don't know how well bonsai would do in the extremely humid environment, the few that I have seen were raised quite arid. I'm sure others around here know more though, it would certainly look cool and it might be doable


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

As for a living miniature tree I don't know.

But you can always buy some adequate driftwood that resembles that of a tree and grow moss on top for foliage. Another form of bonsai.


----------



## frogward (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, ill post in plant forum then!


----------



## Losthawken (Oct 9, 2006)

I've dabbled in both Bonsai and PDFs a little bit, and in theory it would be possible, however, probably not as cool and you would hope.

The environment in a PDF tank would only be acceptable for bonsai made from one of the ficus varieties. The warm air and humidity would probably make them thrive and produce a lot of interesting aerial roots. However, true bonsai care requires frequent pruning of both branches and roots and repotting. A ficus may actually grow too fast in a Viv, and require frequent pruning which might be stressful to your frogs.

I was considering putting some "starter" ficus in my tank to get them going. But you might be able to keep a ficus if you forgo the root pruning required for a true bonsai, and are prepared to either prune frequently or accept a tree that looks overgrown most of the time. Check out http://www.bonsaitalk.com for an amazing forum on bonsai, but be ware bonsai enthusiasts have very strict ideas about what is and is not a bonsai, and what we are talking about probably wouldn't make the grade...

~Justin


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

My business is tropical plants, and I grow quite a few unusual "tropical" bonsai. You definitely wouldn't be able to grow a ficus bonsai in a Viv. They would grow very quickly and develop elongated internodes (branch between leaves)--making it unsuitable as a bonsai. There are some understory tropical trees that would handle the constant humidity and still air. You can try a Radermachera sp. (usually sold as a house plant--but acutally likes the higher humidity). The other possiblility is look through the "Exotic Angel" brand plants for Aralia sp.--provided your soil is free draining one of these could be kept as a nice small tree in your vivarium. 

Alasdair


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I remember when I went to blackjungle they had a tank with a bonsai in it and it looked really neat. It just isn't something you see ever day. I have no idea what kind it was, but they probably know. You should try contacting them about it, I'm sure they'de tell you.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

RarePlantBroker said:


> My business is tropical plants, and I grow quite a few unusual "tropical" bonsai. You definitely wouldn't be able to grow a ficus bonsai in a Viv. They would grow very quickly and develop elongated internodes (branch between leaves)--making it unsuitable as a bonsai. There are some understory tropical trees that would handle the constant humidity and still air. You can try a Radermachera sp. (usually sold as a house plant--but acutally likes the higher humidity). The other possiblility is look through the "Exotic Angel" brand plants for Aralia sp.--provided your soil is free draining one of these could be kept as a nice small tree in your vivarium. Alasdair


Sorry to disagree but I've had a bonsai ficus in my viv for some time now and it is very happy and healthy. They thrive in humid environments because that is where they originated from. True they don't like still air but no plants do; get a fan.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

[/quote]Sorry to disagree but I've had a bonsai ficus in my viv for some time now and it is very happy and healthy. They thrive in humid environments because that is where they originated from. True they don't like still air but no plants do; get a fan.[/quote]

I'm sorry if my post was misunderstood. I didn't say that ficus don't thrive in humid environments. What I said was that ficus grown in the lower light of a vivarium would tend to develop elongated growth between sets of leaves (the internode growth)--thus not making it look like a traditional Bonsai--which is grown for small foliage and tight compact growth. Ficus grow VERY quickly in that type of enviroment and would also need constant pruning--that's why I suggested that there are more suitable plants.


----------



## piznipy (Aug 19, 2008)

i dont know frogs but i know bonsai's. sadly you cannot. the good news is that Bonsai is just a concept not a specific tree. so you could get a little tropical bonsai tree and prune it and sucessfully have one. but bonsai is a lot of work. generally it takes up to 5 or 10 years to get a sufficient one. and im not sure if the frogs would like it either but don't take my word for it.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

One point that needs clarification is the starting point of the tree. I was assuming this was purchased or raised outside the vid and that it was placed in the viv when somewhat mature (and thus more hardy), say at least five years old or older.


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

Can anyone post pics of existing ficus bonsi trees in their viv? I'm just curious. I've got an older one that I'm planing on puting in my viv and if it dropped half it's leaves I would still be happy (kinda turned into a bush while viv is under construction).


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

You have to wade through a lot of extraneous details, but here's mine:
member-s-frogs-vivariums/topic40681.html


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks jdogfunk99. That tree looks cooler than the one I got from Home Depot, but about the same size. Did you bury it in the pot, or cut off some roots before planting it? You should post an updated viv pic on that thread.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

IN2DEEP said:


> Did you bury it in the pot, or cut off some roots before planting it? You should post an updated viv pic on that thread.


I buried it in the pot with some empty space under it for drainage. I don't know much about bonsai trees, but I think if I took it out of the pot it would grow into a real tree.

I will post updates later, but the viv isn't really that old yet.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

as someone else said.. bonsai is not a specific tree and you can bonsai almost anything except palms. there is a plethera of info on pruning, and grafting out there. these are two of the main techniques involved in bonsai cultivation. i agree though it may be hard using only a flourecent fixture as typically seen in a pdf enclosure to obtain very close node spacing. your best bet would be to play around with it. IT IS POSSIBLE. with enough practice you may even find it possible to take a section of a larger tree and cut off the majority leaving only the stump area and some roots branches and roots can be grafted back on. this technique has been used and results can be seen in as little as 2 years. here's an example using a cypress but it can work with almost anything http://www.orlandobonsai.com/collected_cypress.htm


----------



## Sadrapa (Nov 28, 2007)

i have a ficus ginseng in my vivarium and its doing great its been there since febuary and has only seemed to get healthier and healthier, its an exoterra viv and i dont have any fans or the like, ive only had to prune it once, as most of the leaf growth is occuring inside the already growing leaves it spread up a little hence the need to prune, but since then has been fairly steady growth wise, all the leaves have also remained relatively small and my frogs love the big roots! this is just my experience of course, but best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I really like that bonsai cyprus. I guess just about anything can be done with enough patience, the main thing I don't like about this idea is all of the time you will have to spend tinkering in the tank, which usually only succeeds in frustrating the frogs.


----------



## mossman33 (Nov 24, 2014)

You can take an umbrella plant and bonsia it by topping the plant and using string to tie it down the way you want then let it grow for bit and cut the strings and it will stay in the shape you set. Look up bonsai umbrella plant on google.


----------

